# Diw, Amboyna, And ???



## El Guapo (Jan 7, 2014)

I was able to get some much overdue shop time tonight to make some pens as gifts for my father and brother. The first pen is some DIW that Bean was kind enough to send me so I could see why people love it so much. It is a gorgeous wood, but y'all were right... my garage smells like a cat died in there!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 7, 2014)

Next up is Amboyna Burl from Cliff on a Wall Street II kit. This one is going to my brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 7, 2014)

Last up is a little jewelry dish for La Guapa. I made this a while ago out of the mystery wood that I posted in the ID section. Pretty simple, but she likes it.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2014)

Nicely done! The mystery wood looks a bit like koa in the photos... La Guapa will surely be pleased!


----------



## Sprung (Jan 7, 2014)

Andrew, those are very nice!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking good Andrew ! Joe says u will get used to the smell lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice work Andrew. That Jewelry Dish for your wife is elegant.

Ray


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 7, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Looking good Andrew ! Joe says u will get used to the smell lol



Tom, we know joe is full of crap....now Andrew knows as well


Great looking pens Andrew glad you liked the DIW, your dad should be proud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2014)

Andrew - Nice work! I like the jewelry dish and that recess in the rim, not to mention the finish


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the positive feedback, guys! And thank you, Bean, for the DIW!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 7, 2014)

All looks great from here.
Well done.

les


----------

